# Wild horses?



## farley (May 23, 2010)

Do you mean a wild horses or BLM horses?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

The Przewalski's horses, which are the only wild horses with about 300 in central asia, live about 20 years in captivity probably a bit less in the wild.


----------



## adiposestem (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't have an idea on what is the specific years a wild horse will last. Sorry for that.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> The Przewalski's horses, which are the only wild horses with about 300 in central asia, live about 20 years in captivity probably a bit less in the wild.


 
^--- As he said. Their the only truew wild horses, other are just "feral".


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe the interpretation of the term "wild" is irrelevant in this context.

I have seen all kinds of estimates comparing the life expectancy of wild or feral horses compared to horses in captivity, with ranges of up to twice the lifespan for captive horses. I don't know that there is a definitive study that concludes an accurate estimate. The biggest difference in the lifespans is because of parasite control. Other factors, such as predators and disease in the wild are pretty much canceled out by man-induced issues such as colic, confinement, and injuries with captive horses.

But the bottom line is captive horses live far longer than wild ones - mostly due to parasite control...


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

My first horse was on BLM property till she was four, When I got her she was nine and pretty broke .. she died at the age of thirteen, three weeks after I had a vet check (she had a shoulder injury) and the Vet cleared her as healthy and sound. However my current BLM horse was captured as a yearling is 15 and has regular check ups. 

The average unprotected horse can live to twenty, but many only live ten to fifteen years, I dont know about horses unprotected by governments but I am sure it is about the same


----------

